# Wheel spacer question.



## nis300zx (Dec 27, 2005)

Hello, has anyone here fitted wheel spacers on their xtrail?
What is the safe thickness to use with factory 16in. wheels? I'm thinking maybe 1cm. 
Any disadvantages by using spacers?
Thanks.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

nis300zx said:


> Hello, has anyone here fitted wheel spacers on their xtrail?
> What is the safe thickness to use with factory 16in. wheels? I'm thinking maybe 1cm.
> Any disadvantages by using spacers?
> Thanks.


Your wheel camber will be affected. You'll have slightly higher unsprung weight.


----------



## nis300zx (Dec 27, 2005)

How do you feel the effect of "higher unsprung weight" when driving normal and on highway? Is there any safe numbers (spacer thickness) to avoid the camber change?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

nis300zx said:


> How do you feel the effect of "higher unsprung weight" when driving normal and on highway? Is there any safe numbers (spacer thickness) to avoid the camber change?


Assuming you are retaining the stock springs and shocks, the higher unsprung mass especially at the wheel and hub would almost always result in less ride comfort and possibly compromised road holding.

In severe cases you'd have wheel 'jounce'.

You'll feel it over irregularities like corrugated grates, and rough tarmac, and you'll feel it through the pedals, steering wheel and floor, but probably only when doing before-and-after or side-by-side comparisons to the stock set-up. Also, if you drive on smooth motorways all the way, you'd probably not feel any difference at all, apart from maybe a slight increase in fuel consumption.

Tyre adhesion in rough corners may also be experienced as a result of the stock struts not being able to keep the higher mass on the road where it should be.

Your acceleration times may be affected if slightly as there is more mass to rotate. Also you'll have more negative camber with the insides of the tyres wearing unevenly. 

There are other factors to consider: shorter bearing life, bushes that wear out faster - but these are mostly academic, unless you're looking to run your XY past the 100,000 mark.

It's important to keep things in perspective though. Most cars are built for longevity and ease of maintenance. So if you're prepared to put in the extra effort to keep things working, then the only limit to what you can do with the XY is probably what your imagination, and wallet, permit.

If you really feel the need to fit spacers:

- Fit the billet aluminium cnc-machined ones as opposed to the cast-type as the former are better balanced to begin with and not as prone to fracturing. 

- Stick to a spacer in the 5-7mm range if you can. Make sure you fit sufficiently lengthened lugs. Also, have the entire wheel balanced on the car with high-speed balancing other wise you may have a shimmy at highway speeds.

- Have the camber reset to factory-spec. The front ones are adjustable, I am not sure about the rears.

- Uprate your stocks and springs if you can. I highly recommend Koni as a retrofit.


----------



## nis300zx (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for the crystal clear explanation Leongster.


----------

